# topwater red



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now, where have I seen that blue island before? Nice fish you got there.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Butcher ;D That fish deserves some respect so I thought I would make it a little more pleasing to the eye. 











Btw, very nice fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks tom thats why your here!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice! I think the blue accented the beauty! lol


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW!!! That water looks so calm ... bet you lost it when that fish broke the silence. Nice one


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

The first strike the top pup flew out of the water !Then when it hit the surface again I started the reel in again and then BaMMMM!!!My buddy fish was the first on and then me with this 30 inch 12 pound !It was a large school that played with us for like 30 min and then said thats enough.We had about 5 doulble ups it was great!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I kinda liked the blue line, reminds me of my professional overruns.  Nice fish pin, you've been all over them lately.


----------

